# Help building my website



## lavender.dreams.candles (Aug 8, 2009)

I got a domain and I'm hosted with hostgator and I have uploaded most of my items....But, now I need someone to help me build it.... I know the basic HTML but this new stuff I don't understand really ....So, if someone could walk me threw on how to make the first page of my site that would be great because then I can do the rest.
So, if anyone can help me please message me ....Thank you very much in advance!!!


----------



## IanT (Aug 9, 2009)

lavender.dreams.candles said:
			
		

> I got a domain and I'm hosted with hostgator and I have uploaded most of my items....But, now I need someone to help me build it.... I know the basic HTML but this new stuff I don't understand really ....So, if someone could walk me threw on how to make the first page of my site that would be great because then I can do the rest.
> So, if anyone can help me please message me ....Thank you very much in advance!!!



Ditto!!!! .....


Which plan did you get ??? I just got the business plan


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Aug 9, 2009)

I got the business package, also!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Aug 9, 2009)

You have PM Robynn


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Aug 9, 2009)

ty angie...lol


----------



## kitkat_pro (Aug 10, 2009)

I will give you guys as much help as I can. I have just and I mean JUST finished my we site. I made it in dreamweaver CS4. Ok here's what I can do to help.

I would recomend before starting that you write everything you want to say for each of your potential web pages in Word first. This will help you out later.

First: you need to know how you want your website to be layed out, if you have no Idea I would sugest looking at webpage templates to get an idea. Or sign up at wix.com. This will give you a sample site to work from, this is great cause you can play with the builder without publishing the site.

Second: Once you have an idea about the layout you need to think about how you want to impliment it. Do you want your page adjusted to the left right or do you want it centered? Do you want the page fixed or relative? Here is a good page for information: http://www.thesitewizard.com/archive/fi ... tive.shtml
if you want a centered page that is relative. 

Here is the one I used:
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Body Product</title>
<style type="text/css">
. 
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://tcr.tynt.com/javascripts/Tracer.js?user=bTTg9SHiKr3OKDab7jrHtB&s=23"></script>
body {
	text-align : center;
	background-color: #000;
}
div.wrapper {
width : 850px ;
text-align : left ;
margin-left : auto ;
margin-right : auto ;
position : relative ;
} 

</style>
<script type="text/javascript">
.

function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a_.indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a;}}
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<div class="wrapper">


</p>


 </p>


</p>


 </p>


</p>


</p>


</p>


</p>


</p>
 >
</div>
</body>
</html>

Third: After you figure that out, you need to deside if you are going to use layers (ap div) or table layouts. If you deside to use layers you have to make everything in layers on your page. Or else the fixed objects with not stay aligned with the layerd objects when you resize your page. Here is a useful link: http://livedocs.adobe.com/en_US/Dreamwe ... -7e12.html

PS if you use a relative centered template make sure you have the text indicator inside the designated area or the ap div with become reletive to the left of the page.

Third: Copy and past the code you wish to use, and then click design (dreamweaver) this will allow you to drag and drop, move your ap divs and type where you want. You can right click and click page properties and set the background colour and text colour very quickly. Just Have fun and play around. Once you have the page how you like it make sure you save it as template.html this will help so much later. Then you can copy paste all your info on the template page and save as say contact.html, saving you from copying over the real page.

TIPs: your home page should be named index.htm, again this will make your life easy later.

Don't forget to rename the <title>Untitled Document</title> at the top of the script with the name of your page.

Name and ID every Image you insert, this will become a pain if you haven't and you want to use swaped images.

Stufffor your page:

Swap image:  this is a great feature for scrolling over words and the picture changes to somthing else. http://www.adobe.com/support/dreamweave ... ior02.html

Rollover Image: Great for buttons. http://www.smartwebby.com/web_site_desi ... images.asp

Button design: Here is a good one, but just google there are tones of styles out there. http://www.mycoolbutton.com/

Shopping Cart: This is an awesome one that I just LOVE. http://ereimer.net/nopercart.htm

Contact forms: Here is one that I know works http://www.ibdhost.com/contact/
But here is a link that will allow you to understand some of the php coding.
http://www.thesitewizard.com/archive/feedbackphp.shtml

Copyright: &copy; don't forget this.

I hope this helps, I spent many nights in tears becuase one thing or another wasn't working. If that happens try CSE HTML Validator Lite v9.0, this may help with errors in the code. Make sure all urls are correct and google everything cause some has had the same problem as you. If that doesn't work set it aside and come back later with a fresh mind.

Good Luck!_


----------



## Rosey (Aug 10, 2009)

Just a tip: it's much easier to adjust your pages if you make the css part its own file. 

You can create a file and put your css in there and name it style.css

And then in your regular html file, you can link it in the <head> </head> portion with:

<link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">

That way you don't have to edit ALL your files if you want to change your font color for example. You just edit one file.


----------



## kitkat_pro (Aug 10, 2009)

lol, that would have been so much easier, but oh well, lol.


----------



## Rosey (Aug 10, 2009)

hindsight is always 20/20 hon. It's ok but this way, for next time, you'll know.

I've been there and done that


----------



## IanT (Aug 11, 2009)

see thats all like over my head even lol heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp .... (edit.... I need to learn that html stuff so bad...trying to dig up some stuff from my college days...)

I need like chalk on sidewalk instructions... lol

This is my first ever ever ever time trying to do this, and I realize its a process....

So far Im at this stage:

Im using Miscrosoft Expression Web 3(trial) Ive got it for 60 days.. Id love dreamweaver but cant afford it... ....

So far check it:

www.baybreezebodyworks.com

Ive got the index.html in my main server thing but other than that i have no idea what to do... Im using hostgator and i think i installed fantastico soholaunch pro but i have NO idea how to use it... I dont know whether to stick with mew3 or to try something else or to use the fantastico soholaunch thing.....

But right now where i am stuck is I dont know how to add more web pages, do i add more ftp accounts to add another web page (like now i have "home"(index.htm) now, but if i want to do an "about" page...how!!?!??!) do i do it under the same home ftp account and just makde the file and save it into the same directory as where i have the index.htm or do i have to do something else!?

So confused... ive been clicking buttons for 30 hrs trying to get to know everything....

so..... where do i go from here?


----------



## Rosey (Aug 11, 2009)

Use the same ftp account.

What you want to do is add additional pages with different names and link them and then upload them.

I don't know if that program has a button where you can link pictures or texts. 

Can you enter html yourself in the code portion?

To link text, you can do this:

Click here

To link a picture, you can do this:

<a href="link.html>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</a>

There are a few different ways of coding and making it "correct" but thsi is the basic and it will work.

For example, if you want the links to open in a new window, you would do:





The target="_blank" works for both pictures and texts.

Now I don't like this person (another story for another day), however, she does have the basics explained.

If you go to the basics, and then you can look at the other tabs. It will explain most of the basics.

http://www.lissaexplains.com/basics.shtml

She also has CSS explained so you can change the color, font of everything in your page (text, links etc).


----------



## IanT (Aug 11, 2009)

ok so i use the same ftp account and same public_html folder as the one my index.htm is in? and then just put more pages into that folder?... Ok and then with the linking. I kind of get the whole insert a button and then link it to another page thing, but how do i get that address for the other page too?? thats another part im confused about... would it be (lets say if next page was "about" 

<a href="about.html>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</a>

and that about.html file would be in the same public_html folder as the index.html ??


----------



## Rosey (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes you got it exactly!


----------



## IanT (Aug 11, 2009)

ahaaaaaaaaaaaa

so why does it give me the option to create more than one ftp account? what would the purpose of multiple ones be? for multiple sites?

ok so i got the About Us to pop up when i tried it the way you said so this is good progress  I feel like i learned something!

whats next!?!?!?! lol


----------



## Rosey (Aug 11, 2009)

Well for example, I have hostees which use my site. They have their own folder in my public_html folder and I create an ftp account for them. They can only access their folder and not mine.

You're getting there!


----------



## IanT (Aug 11, 2009)

lol there is so much!!!

Ok time for bed though seriously, I need to be up at 5 for a fishing trip  :shock: 

I wish i had the cash cause I would buy a logo creation from that website that everyones raving over but I almost may just draw my own 

I have a few different ideas...


----------



## Rosey (Aug 11, 2009)

which one? I'm not too creative. I need to have a logo too.


----------



## IanT (Aug 11, 2009)

will have to do some digging but i will find it!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've done several logos & website graphics for members here & other forums.  If you need help with something, let me know.  The next 2 weeks is going to be really hectic for me, but after that I'm free to do a little graphic design.


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 11, 2009)

I loved The Logo Company.

Very easy to work with, very patient, very reasonably priced.


----------



## Bnky (Sep 14, 2009)

Rosey & KitKat, where did you learn to do all this?  It is so confusing to me.  I would love to do a website in the future, but can't imagine where to even begin.


----------



## Rosey (Sep 14, 2009)

I self taught myself and I looked at websites to see how people do certain things and learned that way.


----------



## Bnky (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, I am jealous.  I would love to ba able to do that.


----------

